
IDEO (blog):  5 Exercises That Break Down Barriers - Dowwie
https://www.ideo.com/blog/5-exercises-that-break-down-barriers
======
sjcsjc
This is pretty good. Thanks for posting it.

~~~
Dowwie
You're welcome! I've consistently enjoyed taking part in ice-breaker events
like these. Until now, I've only done them in business related events. At the
last tech meetup I went to, before the first talk, a lot of people were
already seated and not socializing with anyone! Maybe tech-oriented
icebreakers are just the thing to push people out of their comfort zone for
just a bit.

If anyone has ideas about this, please comment or reach out :)

